# led lighting



## The-Cookies

are the cheap hong kong / china led replacements at around a £1 any good, are they dangerous to use in any way, or am i just being ripped off if i pay more for uk supplied.


----------



## locovan

We bought our from China and Ebay and they are very good and they do save the battery no probs here :wink:


----------



## Addie

They are fine, I've had lots.

1.) Make sure the LED's are 5050 (the newest, brightest LED's)

2.) Get as many LED's per bulb as your fitting will allow, some of the G4 fitting style will be 3 deep with 3 at the end - these are great for ceiling lights but too big for spotlights (2 wide is big enough).

3.) If you use a reflective light, ensure you get one with LED's right round.

4.) Don't forget to specify Warm White if you want a light temperature (colour) as close to your halogen as possible.

I'll wait for someone to come along and talk Voltage Regulators in a minute, but basically if you spend a long time using the LED's while connected to an electric hook up you might want to rewire your fittings to include one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170604685056

One will power up to 1AMP's worth of LED lights - so probably most of the lights in your van. It ensures they do not receive more than 12v (on charge your battery may deliver produce up to 14v) which could shorten their life.

But at a couple of quid a pop, buy the LED's first and see how you get on


----------



## 747

They all come from China.

Some are made in modern well run factories and some are made in back street sweatshops with inferior materials. Take your pick.

When I worked in the Far East, I brought back plenty of £5 Rolex watches for friends. Nobody asked me to bring back a £3,000 Rolex.


----------



## cairnnut

Thanks for asking this question , I have been looking on E bay this evening having read another post about non electric camping. I was thinking about the spot lights on my 115 but as they are quite small it looks as though only the single type led will fit and only give out approx 2w equivalent , dont think Helen would be very happy about this !!
john


----------



## Addie

cairnnut said:


> Thanks for asking this question , I have been looking on E bay this evening having read another post about non electric camping. I was thinking about the spot lights on my 115 but as they are quite small it looks as though only the single type led will fit and only give out approx 2w equivalent , dont think Helen would be very happy about this !!
> john


I've got these in our spotlights:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330481313603

and these in the overheads:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180603845870

But by far the most light comes form the LED strips, the 5050 strips are actually too bright for me and I've downgraded to 1210. Put these under a cupboard or overhead for great lighting and switch them separably so you have a choice between your regular halogen readers and energy saving LED strips.

http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/02/motorhome-adhesive-led-lighting-strips.html


----------



## cairnnut

Thanks for that, Just ordered two of the spot lamp led's to try.
john


----------



## moblee

I need help :!: 

I think I want to change my lights from Halogen G4 bulbs to led,They have the Two side pin attachment so easy to change.

Question,...Are they brighter & less power consumption ?

Thanks.


----------



## rosalan

I do not think there is any question about them using less power, much less power. The light given off is, in my case, not as bright as Q/Halogen, but certainly usable. 
In my van the spotlight pins on the LED's project from the centre, back, at right angles to the disc. This makes them very difficult to fit but not impossible. What is a problem are the pins. The cheaper ones have quite thin pins, thinner than the Q/H lamps and they can fall out. After seeking advice from several suppliers and here in MHF, I have been advised to thicken the pins with solder, add extension pins, bend the pins or add blue tack. As the latter was the least invasive, I added Blue Tack. They have not dropped out since. 
I really feel that the arguments against LED's is virtually lost, except for the strip lights which still have some room for improvement. which is only a matter of time. 
Alan


----------



## Addie

Moblee -

*Do not* buy the ones you have pictured.

Firstly they are old generation LED (not SMD surface mount LEDS) and secondly if you are using them in a reflective bulb holder you need LEDS which bounce light all around the fitting rather then just point down as in the ones pictured.

I bought the SMD version of what you have and they were useless, PM me your name/address and I'll put one in the post if you want to see what I mean!

You need, as mentioned earlier in the thread, 5050 LEDS and as many LEDS as will fit in your holder. If you want to maintain the same colour temperature of your halogen lights then you need to look for ones that specify 'Warm White' however from what I can see these are only available in the large fitment:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350440035519

If you don't mind the cool / blue light from LEDS then any of these will fit in your holder (get the biggest that will fit)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180603824366
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170543192973
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170543194018

There is no question that these use a great deal less power then the Halogen items, but in my experience the brightness for the reading lights (smaller bulbs) sometimes is not as good.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zebedee

rosalan said:


> I do not think there is any question about them using less power, much less power.


Yes, but do be warned about the strips. 8O

Mine came as standard with the van and I couldn't understand why they were drawing over 4 amps . . . until I counted the individual LEDs. From memory I think there are about 450 of them, and although the principle of LEDs using very little power is obviously correct, when you have that many of them . . . . . :roll:



rosalan said:


> The light given off is, in my case, not as bright as Q/Halogen, but certainly usable.


I think they vary quite a lot. Ours are fairly new SMD jobbies (from Aten Lighting) and they are too bright to stare at. Some of the cheaper ones may not be as bright - hence the price?



rosalan said:


> I really feel that the arguments against LED's is virtually lost, except for the strip lights which still have some room for improvement. which is only a matter of time.
> Alan


Yep. Can't see any reason for not using them everywhere, now they have become so good. 

Dave


----------



## Hymervanman

I bought some recently from leon lighting in salford-www.leonlighting.co.uk - g4 smd leds in warm white- not cheap but the more you buy the cheaper they are. I also got some spot leds and capsule leds from the same site. All easy to fit and work fine
If you are concerned about voltage fluctuations then you can get 9-24v leds- a bit more expensive; I have them fitted in a Mercedes Vario running on 24v- there is no reason that they can't be fitted in a 12v motorhome.


----------



## rosalan

Hi Addie
These look very good. Will the G4 SMD drop into the QH two straight pin holes on my van? At that price they are cheaper than QH. I also have many 12v 20w spots at home, which are forever failing and needing replacement. Am I on to a winner?
Alan


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Bought ours from China nearly 2 years ago...totally happy with them 
but had to change the polarity on the the socket on some lights.

Brilliant.

Keith 8)


----------



## Addie

rosalan said:


> I really feel that the arguments against LED's is virtually lost, except for the strip lights which still have some room for improvement. which is only a matter of time.


I don't think the strips could be improved, the 5050 strip I bought was so bright I had to get a 1210 strip instead!



Zebedee said:


> From memory I think there are about 450 of them,


Modern Surface Mount LED's are much brighter than Diode LED's and thus use less power. I use 1m strips which contain 60 LED's and it draws 2.4W - so 0.2A!



rosalan said:


> Hi Addie
> These look very good. Will the G4 SMD drop into the QH two straight pin holes on my van?


QH = G4 by another name.



blackbirdbiker said:


> but had to change the polarity on the the socket on some lights.


So not the 'two pin' G4/G10 style lights then, since you'd just need to rotate the bulb 180 degrees and re-insert so the positive pins match up?

Sound like a right know it all now, I'm going off to hide for the rest of the day :roll:


----------



## moblee

PM me your name/address and I'll put one in the post if you want to see what I mean! 


pm sent Addie


----------



## rogerblack

Having changed all of the incandescent lamps for LEDs I now want to swap out the fluorescent strips, someone previously recommended this item from CAK Tanks LEDT5TUBE30CW - these will fit directly into the existing fitments provided the transformers are removed and direct connection made to the 12V supply wires. However, I phoned CAK to order some today and they don't expect to have any stock until late March/early April. Has anyone seen these anywhere else?


----------



## Addie

rogerblack said:


> Having changed all of the incandescent lamps for LEDs I now want to swap out the fluorescent strips, someone previously recommended this item from CAK Tanks LEDT5TUBE30CW


Looks to be one of these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130456784084


----------



## Glandwr

Would the LED strips be an effective substitute for fluorescent strips? 

Dick (with little knowledge)


----------



## Addie

Glandwr said:


> Would the LED strips be an effective substitute for fluorescent strips?
> 
> Dick (with little knowledge)


Yes, but you need to dismantle the internals of the florescent light fitting so that the strip only receives 12v as normal florescent tubes require a higher voltage to work so simply swapping the tube out will fry the tube as soon as you turn it on.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I have just got deliver of ten of THESE. They give light every bit as good as THESE which I already have.
One thing that is different with the $0.99 ones is that they are polarity sensitive and I have had to reverse the wiring to the bulb holder on some of my fittings


----------



## Glandwr

Got me all industrious now am putting together shopping list. Never realised how many lights in the van (24) halogen spot lights sorted, contact halogens sorted.

There are however 10 “transistor” tubes, 1x19 watt, 2x13 watt, 1x11 watt and 6x8 watt not yet sorted. I’m assuming “transistor tube” is the same as fluorescent tube and that fittings would need to be stripped but how do I decide on size/length? Is there a calc. that I can use whereby I can multiply the number of LEDs to give me a consumption figure in watts?

Dick


----------



## rogerblack

Addie said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having changed all of the incandescent lamps for LEDs I now want to swap out the fluorescent strips, someone previously recommended this item from CAK Tanks LEDT5TUBE30CW
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be one of these:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130456784084
Click to expand...

Thanks Addie, they're similar but different length and connections, unfortunately.


----------



## jhelm

Jean-Luc said:


> I have just got deliver of ten of THESE. They give light every bit as good as THESE which I already have.
> One thing that is different with the $0.99 ones is that they are polarity sensitive and I have had to reverse the wiring to the bulb holder on some of my fittings


 I had used something similar that I paid a bit more for at a local store. Most of them burned out fairly soon, with some of the leds quitting before others. The main problem I had was that in one of them actually shorted out the lighting circuit. I've now replaced them with others that also look similar but cost a bit more and seem better quality.

I also replaced my fluorescent light with a strip of lights. They are the type that come in a role. The guy at the store cut off the length I wanted and attached two wires to the end. I just connected them myself and attached them to the inside of the light fixture with double faced foam tape.


----------



## ramos

*led lights*



rosalan said:


> I do not think there is any question about them using less power, much less power. The light given off is, in my case, not as bright as Q/Halogen, but certainly usable.
> In my van the spotlight pins on the LED's project from the centre, back, at right angles to the disc. This makes them very difficult to fit but not impossible. What is a problem are the pins. The cheaper ones have quite thin pins, thinner than the Q/H lamps and they can fall out. After seeking advice from several suppliers and here in MHF, I have been advised to thicken the pins with solder, add extension pins, bend the pins or add blue tack. As the latter was the least invasive, I added Blue Tack. They have not dropped out since.
> I really feel that the arguments against LED's is virtually lost, except for the strip lights which still have some room for improvement. which is only a matter of time.
> Alan


I had similar fitting problems. I first had to file a bigger hole in reflector to push the led through. I also used a small dollop of blue tac. Its held my leds for over a year now and around 9/10,000 miles with now probs.


----------



## 747

*Re: led lights*



ramos said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think there is any question about them using less power, much less power. The light given off is, in my case, not as bright as Q/Halogen, but certainly usable.
> In my van the spotlight pins on the LED's project from the centre, back, at right angles to the disc. This makes them very difficult to fit but not impossible. What is a problem are the pins. The cheaper ones have quite thin pins, thinner than the Q/H lamps and they can fall out. After seeking advice from several suppliers and here in MHF, I have been advised to thicken the pins with solder, add extension pins, bend the pins or add blue tack. As the latter was the least invasive, I added Blue Tack. They have not dropped out since.
> I really feel that the arguments against LED's is virtually lost, except for the strip lights which still have some room for improvement. which is only a matter of time.
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> I had similar fitting problems. I first had to file a bigger hole in reflector to push the led through. I also used a small dollop of blue tac. Its held my leds for over a year now and around 9/10,000 miles with now probs.
Click to expand...

Some of my 10 watt lights needed the rear pin LED. All I did was remove the reflector completely. It is not necessary to modify the reflector as my LED's have a lighting angle of 120 degrees.


----------



## Addie

rogerblack said:


> Thanks Addie, they're similar but different length and connections, unfortunately.


Apologies Rodger, I just googled T5 tube. It is a T5 tube (as this is how CAK describes it) however it would appear there are different lengths and connections.


----------



## Jezport

I would advise using pure white LEDs not warm white or cold white. I find the warm white are too yellow and cold white too blue.

Pure white are as near to halogen colour and warm white are more like standars tungston bulbs.

The SMD leds use slightly more power than the standard LEDs at about 1.9w compared to 1.3w for a similar unit


----------



## rogerblack

Addie said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Addie, they're similar but different length and connections, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies Rodger, I just googled T5 tube. It is a T5 tube (as this is how CAK describes it) however it would appear there are different lengths and connections.
Click to expand...

No need to apologise, Addie, I appreciate you trying to help! :wink:

They are 30 cm long with the two pin connectors on either end - just like full size fluorescent tube lights such as used in kitchens, offices etc. but miniature. I've had a good Google but can't seem to find the same thing elsewhere, may try a couple of LED strips meantime but I wondered if they may need regulated 12V, which I assume the main feed to the fluorescent light transformer won't have.

Other thing I need to find is a multi-pole rocker switch - I always though it daft that the existing lights had space for three tubes, although only two were fitted, but there was just an on-off rocker, where it would have made more sense to be able to switch on either one or two tubes depending on needs. Hopefully I'll be able to modify it to do this when converted, especially as there'll be more room with the gubbins (technical term!) removed.


----------



## jonse

*SMD/s*

This was my solution to replacement strips and spots, just be aware there are large and small lamps , can also find these on ebay site ebuy4nz


----------



## Glandwr

*Re: SMD/s*



jonse said:


> This was my solution to replacement strips and spots, just be aware there are large and small lamps , can also find these on ebay site ebuy4nz


Small lamps MR11 (35mm dia), large lamps MR16 (50mm dia)

Dick


----------



## b2tus

We have 10 of these spotlights in our Starspirit.

The bulbs are the standard 2 back pin 10W halogens. Excellent light but battery hungry and generate heat. So, we want to change to LEDs. 

Spoke to a well known supplier/recommended on this forum and after a chat, they suggested 1.4W = 15W LEDS for a bright light and we bought 3 (12 SMD Power 5050 G4 LED Light, Back Pin, Warm White 12V DC) to try. They arrived but wouldn't fit our spots ........sent them back for refund (but not our postage back to them)......they then suggested 3 capsule type bulbs (9 SMD Power 5050 G4 Capsule LED Light, Warm White 12V DC)......tried these and they did fit.

However, they were noticeably less bright than our normal 10W halogens. We tried them in identical spotlights less than 1 metre apart and the difference was quite noticeable. I notice that they now advertise the warm white as 1.4W = 10W and the bright white version as 1.4W = 15W. So it seems the warm white bulbs are substantially less bright than the bright white.

I am now sending these back for a refund (again less my postage) and back in the trail to find an LED 2 back pin capsule type bulb that is brighter than my old 10W halogens.

Any ideas out there?


----------



## Glandwr

Three diiferent brightness <here> the least bright they say is equilent to 10 watt halogen. Ordered 2 ([email protected] watt and [email protected] watt) last night as samples.

Dick


----------



## jonse

*smds*

If you look at the lamps in my pics you will see they are 10 smd/s and are mr11 which are held in with a wire clip we found these to be fine


----------



## Hymervanman

*Re: SMD/s*



Glandwr said:


> jonse said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was my solution to replacement strips and spots, just be aware there are large and small lamps , can also find these on ebay site ebuy4nz
> 
> 
> 
> Small lamps MR11 (35mm dia), large lamps MR16 (50mm dia)
> 
> Dick
Click to expand...

You can get the mr11 with covers ie led not exposed from leon lighting in salford- they look much neater than those with exposed leds


----------



## xhming

This argument is wrong, every place has good and bad products, i know an online shop sells cheap and good quality products which website is http://www.electronics-china.net/wholesale/led-lighting-bulbs.html
good luck


----------



## Techno100

Spam is always sold in $$$$$ :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

xhming said:


> This argument is wrong, every place has good and bad products, i know an online shop sells cheap and good quality products which website is http://www.electronics-china.net/wholesale/led-lighting-bulbs.html
> good luck


I'm not surprised, since your IP address is in China!! 8O :roll:

This spammer is kicked off the thread, but I thought members might like to see an everyday example of the thrills of moderating!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave 

P.S. *Techno *- Please hit the report button if you spot any more spammers. We can't possibly monitor every post, and we rely on members to alert us so we can keep the forum tidy.

Half an hour on the naughty step for you!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

I normally do report but I'd have missed the chance to have a laugh on Chinaman :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Techno100 said:


> I normally do report but I'd have missed the chance to have a laugh on Chinaman :lol:


No probs Techno.

I enjoy a bit of a giggle too! 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Techno100

> Everyone cannot stay longer without LED Lighting & Bulbs in the night because LED Lighting & Bulbs bring human sense of security. The frequency of usage makes LED Lighting & Bulbs being consumed quickly. The way to make your children do not panic is store enough LED Lighting & Bulbs. Then you can purchase wholesale LED Lighting & Bulbs. Safe environment, quality guarantee, quick delivery makes your purchasing trip convenient. Hurry up to join the ranks of wholesale LED Lighting & Bulbs!


Double Dutch :lol:


----------

